# 2.8 v6 oil pressure too low on idle



## k2nguru (Oct 11, 2014)

Hello!

The problem is that when the motor gets warm, the STOP ENGINE, low pressure light comes on. When revved, it goes away. I measured 0,1bar pressure idle and 4bar at 3000rpm. I took the pan and oil pump off and got the picture was as follows:


























It looks like somebody (the previous owner) broke the pump drive shaft mounting hole edge. The question is how t fix it, i dont have the edge to weld it back on. Maybe some chemical metal or putty?
I would appreciate any input.


Best Regards,
Siim


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Dang. However, this is not really an oil issue. Try the proper VR6 engine forum. This might be an issue somebody has seen before, and it might mean a new block.


----------

